# Mass Stabbings in Saskatchewan- Sept 4/2022



## YZT580 (4 Sep 2022)

RCMP looking for suspects after 10 dead, 15 injured in stabbings in Saskatchewan.  (Canadian Press)​I know this has been said before but when are they going to ban knives, swords, axes etc.?


----------



## Good2Golf (4 Sep 2022)

YZT580 said:


> RCMP looking for suspects after 10 dead, 15 injured in stabbings in Saskatchewan.  (Canadian Press)​I know this has been said before but when are they going to ban knives, swords, axes etc.?


Will be interesting to see how many of the suspects, once identified, will be registered Gun owners?


----------



## Retired AF Guy (4 Sep 2022)

YZT580 said:


> RCMP looking for suspects after 10 dead, 15 injured in stabbings in Saskatchewan.  (Canadian Press)​I know this has been said before but when are they going to ban knives, swords, axes etc.?


Damn! Lots of family/friends in Saskatoon and area.


----------



## Kat Stevens (4 Sep 2022)

YZT580 said:


> RCMP looking for suspects after 10 dead, 15 injured in stabbings in Saskatchewan.  (Canadian Press)​I know this has been said before but when are they going to ban knives, swords, axes etc.?


Two suspects, on the lam, son in law is on the PRT and on standby the way to go help find them.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (4 Sep 2022)

Making news south of the border. From the Daily Beast:

 _*2 Suspects at Large After 10 Killed, 15 Injured in Stabbing Spree in Saskatchewan, Canada: Cops *_


----------



## brihard (4 Sep 2022)

Kat Stevens said:


> Two suspects, on the lam, son in law is on the PRT and on standby the way to go help find them.


“PRT”? Is that a provincial relief team? Or a typo on Emergency Response Team?

That area’s very rural. Small, spread out detachments. Not a lot of Mounties close at hand. Each crime scene will need to be held, plus all the canvassing of witnesses and investigative support. And then normal policing still has to happen too. They’re gonna be scraping members from all over the place.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (4 Sep 2022)

Frig



			https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saskatchewan/saskatchewan-rcmp-dangerous-persons-alert-stabbings-1.6572464


----------



## Kirkhill (4 Sep 2022)

Three STARS air ambulances were dispatched to James Smith Cree Nation starting at around 6 a.m. CT Sunday.

An RCMP alert was first issued at 7:12 a.m

Regina Police said the suspects were seen around 11:20 a.m.

So the killings occurred prior to 6 a.m.  

When everybody is tucked up in their beds?


----------



## Booter (4 Sep 2022)

I’ve seen QRT, QRF, and PRT attached to the containment/public order/ extra body teams.


brihard said:


> “PRT”? Is that a provincial relief team? Or a typo on Emergency Response Team?
> 
> That area’s very rural. Small, spread out detachments. Not a lot of Mounties close at hand. Each crime scene will need to be held, plus all the canvassing of witnesses and investigative support. And then normal policing still has to happen too. They’re gonna be scraping members from all over the place.








						PRT Initiative to Tackle Rural Crime Marks a Year of Success Stories | News and Media | Government of Saskatchewan
					

This week, the Government of Saskatchewan is marking the anniversary of the Protection and Response Team (PRT), created one year ago to help reduce crime in rural Saskatchewan.



					www.saskatchewan.ca
				




It’s a force generator.

“The initiative includes Saskatchewan Highway Patrol Officers and Ministry of Environment Conservation Officers, and police officers from the RCMP, Saskatoon Police Service, Prince Albert Police Service, Regina Police Service, Moose Jaw Police Service, Estevan Police Service, and the Weyburn Police Service.”


----------



## Booter (4 Sep 2022)

Reserves don’t really have a quiet time. Two of my murders this year were 5-6am at ongoing parties.

That’s not unlike most places- but you’d be surprised at the foot traffic at all hours. Can’t read anything into times in some places


----------



## Kat Stevens (4 Sep 2022)

brihard said:


> “PRT”? Is that a provincial relief team? Or a typo on Emergency Response Team?
> 
> That area’s very rural. Small, spread out detachments. Not a lot of Mounties close at hand. Each crime scene will need to be held, plus all the canvassing of witnesses and investigative support. And then normal policing still has to happen too. They’re gonna be scraping members from all over the place.


Provincial Response Team, it may just be a colloquial name,  draws from all the decent sized detachments to go all over the place stomping on fires.


----------



## brihard (4 Sep 2022)

Gotcha, thanks, makes sense. I also wouldn’t be surprised to see the Tactical Troops (public order units- not ‘SWAT’ tactical teams) from a few provinces mobilized to provide bodies for relief coverage.


----------



## OldSolduer (4 Sep 2022)

I sincerely hope that these two are caught ASAP, 

What the hell caused them to do this? Stabbing is up close and personal and not many people are capable of it unless under extreme duress.


----------



## Booter (4 Sep 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> I sincerely hope that these two are caught ASAP,
> 
> What the hell caused them to do this? Stabbing is up close and personal and not many people are capable of it unless under extreme duress.


Meth.


----------



## KevinB (4 Sep 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> I sincerely hope that these two are caught ASAP,
> 
> What the hell caused them to do this? Stabbing is up close and personal and not many people are capable of it unless under extreme duress.


Drugs and Alcohol for $2000 Alex…


----------



## KevinB (4 Sep 2022)

Booter said:


> Can’t read anything into times in some places


Meth never sleeps…

Just look at the number of folks vacuuming at 3-4am.


----------



## Booter (4 Sep 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> I sincerely hope that these two are caught ASAP,
> 
> What the hell caused them to do this? Stabbing is up close and personal and not many people are capable of it unless under extreme duress.


I have two lawnmower stories from two decades ago. Both driven by meth.

One where rival gang members broke into a 16 year olds bedroom with a lawnmower and put their hand into the blade. The room was painted, got them mid incident. Yelling commands over the lawnmower blades screaming.

And another where a bunch of meth enthusiasts had an overturned lawnmower in their living room and they were trying to all stick their fingers in- if they timed it well their fingers would stop the blades, if they didn’t they lost a tip or a chunk. Moving through that house listening to the blades and the yelling will never leave my head.

Meth use and using bags of fuel as inhalants. It isnt often I’m shocked at what people mixed with meth will do- I know you know that from your work. You just reminded me.


----------



## OldSolduer (4 Sep 2022)

Booter said:


> Meth.


That answers a lot of questions 🤦‍♂️


----------



## Kat Stevens (4 Sep 2022)

brihard said:


> Gotcha, thanks, makes sense. I also wouldn’t be surprised to see the Tactical Troops (public order units- not ‘SWAT’ tactical teams) from a few provinces mobilized to provide bodies for relief coverage.


He works out of the Redwater AB DET, but has been all over, the church lockdown in West Ed, The border crossing down south during the winter of our discount tent, the travelling Pope show, etc.


----------



## brihard (4 Sep 2022)

Kat Stevens said:


> He works out of the Redwater AB DET, but has been all over, the church lockdown in West Ed, The border crossing down south during the winter of our discount tent, the travelling Pope show, etc.


Sure he’s not with Tac Troop?


----------



## Kat Stevens (4 Sep 2022)

brihard said:


> Sure he’s not with Tac Troop?


That doesn't ring any bells, they just get pulled in for all the large manpower gigs, manhunts, emergency responses of all sorts, etc. I just know he's on the road a lot, along with regular patrol duties.


----------



## Booter (4 Sep 2022)

brihard said:


> Sure he’s not with Tac Troop?


“STO” in Alberta speak. It also could be a vestigial team that was stood up for Covid.


----------



## brihard (4 Sep 2022)

Booter said:


> “STO” in Alberta speak. It also could be a vestigial team that was stood up for Covid.


That’s nicer than “Fat ERT”.

Definitely sounds like TAC/STO/the new term coming in ‘Tactical Support Group’.


----------



## Booter (4 Sep 2022)

brihard said:


> That’s nicer than “Fat ERT”.
> 
> Definitely sounds like TAC/STO/the new term coming in ‘Tactical Support Group’.


TAC’o troop


----------



## daftandbarmy (5 Sep 2022)

Sighted in Regina, apparently...


'It is horrific what has occurred': 10 dead, at least 15 injured in Saskatchewan stabbings​A search was ongoing for suspects Damien Sanderson and Myles Sanderson. Damien is described as 5-foot-7 and 155 pounds, with black hair and brown eyes. Myles is 6-foot-1 and 200 pounds, with black hair and brown eyes.

An RCMP alert around 12 p.m. on Sunday said the two suspects had been seen in the Arcola Avenue area of Regina and said residents there should consider sheltering in place.










						'It is horrific what has occurred': 10 dead, at least 15 injured in Saskatchewan stabbings
					

RCMP are still looking for the suspects, with alerts now covering three provinces.




					thestarphoenix.com


----------



## FSTO (5 Sep 2022)

I’m in Regina. 2130 MST now. Lots of police a fire sirens about 15 minutes ago. Now all quiet. Hopefully they found them.


----------



## brihard (5 Sep 2022)

Yeah, that was much earlier. My guess is they’ve stolen a car and are likely far from there.

Something like this, I doubt anyone will harbour them.


----------



## FSTO (5 Sep 2022)

brihard said:


> Yeah, that was much earlier. My guess is they’ve stolen a car and are likely far from there.
> 
> Something like this, I doubt anyone will harbour them.


You in Regina? I said the sirens were from 15, now 20 minutes ago.


----------



## brihard (5 Sep 2022)

FSTO said:


> You in Regina? I said the sirens were from 15, now 20 minutes ago.


I was referring to the reported sighting much earlier in the day, sorry, should have clarified.


----------



## Kat Stevens (5 Sep 2022)

I have a friend, old Sapper, who lives on that reserve. Several family members killed or hurt. He's a mess. Fuck, I hate people.


----------



## Weinie (5 Sep 2022)

Kat Stevens said:


> I have a friend, old Sapper, who lives on that reserve. Several family members killed or hurt. He's a mess. Fuck, I hate people.


Yikes


----------



## Retired AF Guy (5 Sep 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> I sincerely hope that these two are caught ASAP,
> 
> What the hell caused them to do this? Stabbing is up close and personal and not many people are capable of it unless under extreme duress.


They had a shooting same time last year - two people killed. Anniversaries sometimes can trigger events.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Sep 2022)




----------



## Skysix (5 Sep 2022)

The lack of AR15' s sure didn't stop it whereas the presence might have.


----------



## brihard (5 Sep 2022)

Skysix said:


> The lack of AR15' s sure didn't stop it whereas the presence might have.


It’s a reserve in rural Saskatchewan. If you think there weren’t a lot of firearms around, you’re woefully naive. This happened in the early morning hours; I won’t be surprised if we end up hearing many victims were sleeping when they were attacked.


----------



## Remius (5 Sep 2022)

brihard said:


> It’s a reserve in rural Saskatchewan. If you think there weren’t a lot of firearms around, you’re woefully naive. This happened in the early morning hours; I won’t be surprised if we end up hearing many victims were sleeping when they were attacked.











						Exception made for Indigenous hunters from gov't's assault-style weapons ban
					

An exception was made for Indigenous hunters from Canada’s ban on 1,500 assault-style weapons placed by the federal government on Friday.




					winnipegsun.com
				




I would not be shocked if you were correct on this.  Early morning attack on what seems to be people they likely knew we’ll enough.    Plus I wouldn’t be shocked if AR 15s we’re easily accessible there.


----------



## Booter (5 Sep 2022)

brihard said:


> It’s a reserve in rural Saskatchewan. If you think there weren’t a lot of firearms around, you’re woefully naive. This happened in the early morning hours; I won’t be surprised if we end up hearing many victims were sleeping when they were attacked.



Or there was a ruse of asking for help


----------



## OldSolduer (5 Sep 2022)

brihard said:


> It’s a reserve in rural Saskatchewan. If you think there weren’t a lot of firearms around, you’re woefully naive. This happened in the early morning hours; I won’t be surprised if we end up hearing many victims were sleeping when they were attacked.


Agreed - that is the human natural rhythm, and its when bastards like these two alleged bastards skulk around.

I'm originally from northern rural Saskatchewan and its not as "all we do is grow grain and watch the Roughriders" nice. It like any other place has a dark side.


----------



## brihard (5 Sep 2022)

More info now in the National Post. Looks like they were kicking in doors in the early morning and stabbing whoever they found, and possibly faking a medical emergency and seeking help. Also, same last name but not brothers.









						'Bodies everywhere on rez': Inside the most devastating mass stabbing in Canadian history
					

Two men armed with knives were kicking in doors on Saskatchewan’s James Smith Cree Nation, stabbing whoever they found inside and then moving on to the next…




					nationalpost.com


----------



## brihard (5 Sep 2022)

RCMP presser now. One suspect, Damien, found dead with visible wounds, not believed to be self inflicted. Located in tall grass on the reserve; not clear if he ever left but sounds like not.

RCMP apparently confirm positive ID of the car with two individuals inside this morning in Regina. Not sure who the second individual is with Damien dead.


----------



## applesoranges (5 Sep 2022)

RIP





Reshared by Leanne Sanders, from APTN, not their family. Many people there on the reserve with last name Sanders. I think media changed their names to Sanderson.


----------



## Retired AF Guy (5 Sep 2022)

brihard said:


> It’s a reserve in rural Saskatchewan. If you think there weren’t a lot of firearms around, you’re woefully naive. This happened in the early morning hours; I won’t be surprised if we end up hearing many victims were sleeping when they were attacked.


Plus the fact that unless a victim screams/yells knives are silent.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Sep 2022)

Approx 04:30 until around 05:30 is the witching hour. Most people are either in deep sleep or REM sleep. It's the favourite time for burglars and never do wells. Most reserve homes I'm familiar with are single level, small footprint places. Likely all the same layout. 2-3 bedroom places. The persons would have been familiar with the layouts and took little time from forced entry to the act. Surprise and familiarity were probably the biggest factors in their success. Just me spitballing.


----------



## brihard (5 Sep 2022)

Fishbone Jones said:


> Approx 04:30 until around 05:30 is the witching hour. Most people are either in deep sleep or REM sleep. It's the favourite time for burglars and never do wells. Most reserve homes I'm familiar with are single level, small footprint places. Likely all the same layout. 2-3 bedroom places. The persons would have been familiar with the layouts and took little time from forced entry to the act. Surprise and familiarity were probably the biggest factors in their success. Just me spitballing.


Probably not many doors locked, either.


----------



## FSTO (5 Sep 2022)

So the media is starting to ask questions about transparency from the RCMP. They (RCMP) seem to falling back to speaking lots but saying nothing. 

One of the folks on my Rider Gameday Hosting Team is ex RCMP and we were discussing RCMP Media Relations. “A house would be burning behind us and we would not confirm that it was an actual house on fire. Only that the local temperature was higher than average.”😉


----------



## brihard (5 Sep 2022)

FSTO said:


> So the media is starting to ask questions about transparency from the RCMP. They (RCMP) seem to falling back to speaking lots but saying nothing.
> 
> One of the folks on my Rider Gameday Hosting Team is ex RCMP and we were discussing RCMP Media Relations. “A house would be burning behind us and we would not confirm that it was an actual house on fire. Only that the local temperature was higher than average.”😉


What exactly are they expecting? Emergency alerts went out quick and repeatedly. There have been periodic pressers with updates, but there’s likely not a whole ton yet to say. One suspect is still outstanding and they’re undoubtedly throwing everything they have at finding him- but hiding, for at least a time, isnMt always that hard.

I suspect the media would love to have all kinds of additional sensational details, but frig, it’s only been 36 hours and this is a colossal case. The investigative team needs to be given room to assemble itself and do its job.

Right now the public needs necessary information to keep people safe and to generate leads. Anything else is likely too early.


----------



## FSTO (5 Sep 2022)

brihard said:


> What exactly are they expecting? Emergency alerts went out quick and repeatedly. There have been periodic pressers with updates, but there’s likely not a whole ton yet to say. One suspect is still outstanding and they’re undoubtedly throwing everything they have at finding him- but hiding, for at least a time, isnMt always that hard.
> 
> I suspect the media would love to have all kinds of additional sensational details, but frig, it’s only been 36 hours and this is a colossal case. The investigative team needs to be given room to assemble itself and do its job.
> 
> Right now the public needs necessary information to keep people safe and to generate leads. Anything else is likely too early.


We were commenting on how quickly information is passed to the public in the United States vice the total lockdown here in Canada. There has to be a happier medium because lack of info causes rumours and mid-info to spread. This is not unique to the RCMP, it’s a whole of Goverment issue in Canada that could be the root of the increase of mistrust of our institutions that we see today.


----------



## Good2Golf (5 Sep 2022)

FSTO said:


> So the media is starting to ask questions about transparency from the RCMP. They (RCMP) seem to falling back to speaking lots but saying nothing.
> 
> One of the folks on my Rider Gameday Hosting Team is ex RCMP and we were discussing RCMP Media Relations. “A house would be burning behind us and we would not confirm that it was an actual house on fire. Only that the local temperature was higher than average.”😉


After the BS of having the Commissioner interfering directly on politically sensitive events…I don’t blame them one bit.  Screwed any way things go, they are…



FSTO said:


> We were commenting on how quickly information is passed to the public in the United States vice the total lockdown here in Canada. There has to be a happier medium because lack of info causes rumours and mid-info to spread. This is not unique to the RCMP, it’s a whole of Goverment issue in Canada that could be the root of the increase of mistrust of our institutions that we see today.



I wouldn’t doubt for a second that there was already shaping direction out of PMO and Lucki due to the sensitive nature of the event.


----------



## Booter (5 Sep 2022)

There were murders and injured people. 
They have suspects.
There is a manhunt. 
They are processing a humongous group of scenes. 

There’s nothing else to add until there is more to add?


----------



## FSTO (5 Sep 2022)

Booter said:


> There were murders and injured people.
> They have suspects.
> There is a manhunt.
> They are processing a humongous group of scenes.
> ...


Totally understand. But you know the media is going to ask, because we all watch the totally different process by the authorities to the south of us and their cultural influences affects every aspect of Canadian society. 😑


----------



## OldSolduer (5 Sep 2022)

Booter said:


> There were murders and injured people.
> They have suspects.
> There is a manhunt.
> They are processing a humongous group of scenes.
> ...


Not a police officer by trade but sometimes the media forgets details like this. And there is always holdback info.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (5 Sep 2022)

Good2Golf said:


> I wouldn’t doubt for a second that there was already shaping direction out of PMO and Lucki due to the sensitive nature of the event.


They're  working overtime on it. This puts trudeau's gun propaganda in jeopardy. He can't  justify that his 'assault style weapons'  and handguns are the only thing that can result in mass killings. Japan has shown us that is idiocy, for years. As in Britain, removal of firearms just results in more physical, gory medieval forms of murder. Hence the picture I posted earlier of an approved, government knife bin. That is not a joke pic. Never mind how he's going to spin the aboriginal side of it. Probably more reconciliation, smudge ceremonies, healing circles and a couple of billion for the FN to study their problems, in house, unaudited.


----------



## lenaitch (5 Sep 2022)

FSTO said:


> We were commenting on how quickly information is passed to the public in the United States vice the total lockdown here in Canada. There has to be a happier medium because lack of info causes rumours and mid-info to spread. This is not unique to the RCMP, it’s a whole of Goverment issue in Canada that could be the root of the increase of mistrust of our institutions that we see today.


It's not just a government issue.  Major crime investigators will protect their evidence (information) like their first born so as to not jeopardize a future prosecution.  I don't know how it works in the States, but everything said by an investigative agency that turns out to be incorrect or speculative is potential fodder for the defence.  They still do 'perp walks' down there; should we go back to that?

As Booter said, what does the media expect to be said?


----------



## KevinB (6 Sep 2022)

lenaitch said:


> As Booter said, what does the media expect to be said?


a list of the Assault knives used in the killings clearly.


----------



## medicineman (6 Sep 2022)

KevinB said:


> a list of the Assault knives used in the killings clearly.


Well, I thought I was going to have a background check a few weeks ago to buy a machete to clean up some stuff in my yard that my whipper-snipper couldn't handle...I'm sure anything is possible.


----------



## Haggis (6 Sep 2022)

Fishbone Jones said:


> They're  working overtime on it. This puts trudeau's gun propaganda in jeopardy. He can't  justify that his 'assault style weapons'  and handguns are the only thing that can result in mass killings.


When the Liberal government invoked the protection of s. 39 of the Canada Evidence Act to bar the courts from viewing the evidence the GoC used to justify the assault style firearms ban, that question of justification was answered. "There is justification  but we won't show it to you.  You'll have to trust us on that".


----------



## OldSolduer (6 Sep 2022)

medicineman said:


> Well, I thought I was going to have a background check a few weeks ago to buy a machete to clean up some stuff in my yard that my whipper-snipper couldn't handle...I'm sure anything is possible.


You and I live in stabbyPeg - and machetes are very much a weapon of choice by not so nice people.


----------



## medicineman (7 Sep 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> You and I live in stabbyPeg - and machetes are very much a weapon of choice by not so nice people.


Selkirk too...we had a number of folks hacked up during my tenure there.

I guess they won't be too happy about the katana I have...though frankly, the oak bokken (practice sword) is just as dangerous - even though I'm out of practice, I'm pretty sure I could still crack a head, break one or both collar bones or a larynx with it.  There is certainly enough ceiling room to bring it to bear.  Maybe I should take up Iaido or Kali again if I go to work up north...


----------



## daftandbarmy (7 Sep 2022)

medicineman said:


> Selkirk too...we had a number of folks hacked up during my tenure there.
> 
> I guess they won't be too happy about the katana I have...though frankly, the oak bokken (practice sword) is just as dangerous - even though I'm out of practice, I'm pretty sure I could still crack a head, break one or both collar bones or a larynx with it.  There is certainly enough ceiling room to bring it to bear.  Maybe I should take up Iaido or Kali again if I go to work up north...



Actually, you're probably looking for a set up like this. If you do buy one make sure that you get the 'see through' version of the shield. It works well at night when you're wearing a headlamp.

Can confirm: when they see it, it can make alot of people remember that they left the bath running at home 









						Riot Shield Security Guard Handheld Transparent PC Shield Handheld Shield Protection Shield Enhanced
					

Riot Shield Security Guard Handheld Transparent PC Shield Handheld Shield Protection Shield Enhanced




					can.grandado.com


----------



## medicineman (7 Sep 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> Actually, you're probably looking for a set up like this. If you do buy one make sure that you get the 'see through' version of the shield. It works well at night when you're wearing a headlamp.
> 
> Can confirm: when they see it, it can make alot of people remember that they left the bath running at home
> 
> ...


Trying to figure out how to get that on a small commuter plane...and wondering what 9D would say if I brought it into the house...also, never trained to fight with a shield.  I've studied iaido/kendo in the past as well as kali, neither of which incorporate shields - usually both hands were occupied either with one sword +/- short sword (iaido/kendo) or sticks/machetes (kali).  The couple months I was fencing in Fredericton, again, single handed weapon sans shield.  Would be good in a closed space like a hallway to push forward/down stairs though.


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Sep 2022)

medicineman said:


> Trying to figure out how to get that on a small commuter plane...and wondering what 9D would say if I brought it into the house...also, never trained to fight with a shield.  I've studied iaido/kendo in the past as well as kali, neither of which incorporate shields - usually both hands were occupied either with one sword +/- short sword (iaido/kendo) or sticks/machetes (kali).  The couple months I was fencing in Fredericton, again, single handed weapon sans shield.  Would be good in a closed space like a hallway to push forward/down stairs though.


Actually you can use the shield as a weapon too.


----------



## medicineman (7 Sep 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> Actually you can use the shield as a weapon too.


Frisbee like Capt America?  

Yeah, could thump them with a variety of shield parts/edges.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (7 Sep 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> Actually you can use the shield as a weapon too.


Quirky Brit on Spears vs swords and shields


----------



## medicineman (7 Sep 2022)

Colin Parkinson said:


> Quirky Brit on Spears vs swords and shields


"Spears are good"...hmmm, what would the CC of C have to say about spearing someone (other than a 2-4 min penalty in hockey)?


----------



## Kat Stevens (7 Sep 2022)

Colin Parkinson said:


> Quirky Brit on Spears vs swords and shields


Lindybeige is a great channel, hours of fun stuff.


----------



## Kat Stevens (7 Sep 2022)

medicineman said:


> "Spears are good"...hmmm, what would the CC of C have to say about spearing someone (other than a 2-4 min penalty in hockey)?


In a perfect world, it would say (in my finest lawyerly voice) ahem,  "Don't start none, won't be none."


----------



## FSTO (7 Sep 2022)

Just got an alert on my phone. Potential sighting in the town of Wakaw (S of Prince Albert) now in a white Avalance .
Hopefully the noose is closing?

Edited - got the make of truck wrong.


----------



## brihard (7 Sep 2022)

Got him. One in custody. Sounds like it was tied to that alert out of Wakaw.


----------



## dapaterson (7 Sep 2022)

Just saw a tweet from a G&M reporter - apprehended near Rosthern SK.

Dammit @brihard !

I am concerned that some reports said there were two in a vehicle - worried that there may be another victim somewhere.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (7 Sep 2022)

I must admit I was hoping for a slow bleed-out while encircled.


----------



## Kat Stevens (7 Sep 2022)

Bruce Monkhouse said:


> I must admit I was hoping for a slow bleed-out while encircled.


I was hoping a few local Afghan vets would have found him first and saved a lot of admin and court time.


----------



## Kat Stevens (7 Sep 2022)

brihard said:


> Got him. One in custody. Sounds like it was tied to that alert out of Wakaw.


Yeah I've been sitting on that one for a while, FamNet is amazing in it's speed.


----------



## Quirky (7 Sep 2022)

Back to the healing lodge for more mental treatment.


----------



## daftandbarmy (7 Sep 2022)

Whew... nice work everyone! Now let's get some of that justice levied ....

Myles Sanderson, suspect in Sask. stabbing rampage, arrested​Sanderson arrested near Rosthern, Sask.​


			https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/saskatchewan/myles-sanderson-suspect-in-sask-stabbing-rampage-arrested-1.6575208


----------



## brihard (7 Sep 2022)

I’ve got little info, but sounds like they got a report of a stolen vehicle, male with a knife, and there was a pursuit. No word yet on the takedown. Either way, some excellent work done.


----------



## OldSolduer (7 Sep 2022)

Kat Stevens said:


> I was hoping a few local Afghan vets would have found him first and saved a lot of admin and court time.


I'm not sure Brenda Lucki would like that. This abhorrent incident takes the light off Nova Scotia for a bit.

Congratulations to the RCMP in Saskatchewan and any other LEO that were involved.

 Not so much congrats to RCMP HQ Ottawa.

Adding: I should be en route to PA on Saturday so thank you very much. I think Niner Domestic will be a little bit relieved.


----------



## brihard (7 Sep 2022)

Truck off the road with airbag deployed, high risk takedown by general duty members (as opposed to Emergency Response Team). Normal road cops doing an exceptional job.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567643176844021760

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567646672028839937


----------



## Furniture (7 Sep 2022)

medicineman said:


> "Spears are good"...hmmm, what would the CC of C have to say about spearing someone (other than a 2-4 min penalty in hockey)?


Watch Matt Easton of Schola Gladiatoria, he delves into stiff shafts, and deep penetration... WRT spears. It all makes sense in context. 

I find Lindybeige says a lot, but doesn't necessarily know a lot about what he says....


----------



## Booter (7 Sep 2022)

apparently he’s dead now









						Murder suspect Myles Sanderson dead: Reports
					

Myles Sanderson has been captured. The RCMP arrested the murder suspect on Wednesday afternoon, shortly after issuing an emergency alert saying he had...




					www.ckom.com


----------



## lenaitch (7 Sep 2022)

Booter said:


> apparently he’s dead now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that's interesting.  A photo in the link shows him (or somebody) under control against a vehicle.  If he subsequently died in custody, that will get messy.


----------



## brihard (7 Sep 2022)

Holy shit. Mercedes Stephenson has it too, and her reporting is usually very solid. I believe it.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567666252537028609


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (7 Sep 2022)

lenaitch said:


> Well that's interesting.  A photo in the link shows him (or somebody) under control against a vehicle.  If he subsequently died in custody, that will get messy.


He'd be up against the vehicle as long as he could stand.....didn't mean he wasn't already wounded.


----------



## Booter (7 Sep 2022)




----------



## Colin Parkinson (7 Sep 2022)

Likely he would have had to spend most of the rest of his life in solitary anyways to protect from vengeance by other native prisoners. We will likely never know what led to this, but a lot of victimised families will rest a bit better tonite and won't have to testify against him.


----------



## GK .Dundas (7 Sep 2022)

And as I recall weren't they also looking for a second person even after they found his brother's body ?


----------



## daftandbarmy (7 Sep 2022)

Own goals... always very satisfying:


----------



## Fishbone Jones (8 Sep 2022)

Booter said:


> apparently he’s dead now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


News said self inflicted. He did one thing right. Saved us a lot of time, trouble and money. I really don't  care why it happened. No excuse is good enough. The best is to grieve the loss, support the victims and then never, ever mention that animal again.


----------



## Kilted (8 Sep 2022)

lenaitch said:


> Well that's interesting.  A photo in the link shows him (or somebody) under control against a vehicle.  If he subsequently died in custody, that will get messy.


I am confident that everyone involved acted professionally. That being said, this is the type of thing that even the MSM seems willing to look the other way. I'm not sure that too many SJW's are going to be willing to go after the police about someone who killed ten FN members.


----------



## RedFive (8 Sep 2022)

I am exceptionally proud that yet again, when the cards are down and the vultures are circling and already starting to ask why the RCMP has screwed it up once more the boys and girls of F Division got the job done at exceptional danger and cost them themselves.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Sep 2022)

medicineman said:


> Trying to figure out how to get that on a small commuter plane...and wondering what 9D would say if I brought it into the house...also, never trained to fight with a shield.  I've studied iaido/kendo in the past as well as kali, neither of which incorporate shields - usually both hands were occupied either with one sword +/- short sword (iaido/kendo) or sticks/machetes (kali).  The couple months I was fencing in Fredericton, again, single handed weapon sans shield.  Would be good in a closed space like a hallway to push forward/down stairs though.



If you keep talking like that, the Libs will ban shields and any/all removal garbage can lids next…


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Sep 2022)

brihard said:


> Truck off the road with airbag deployed, high risk takedown by general duty members (as opposed to Emergency Response Team). Normal road cops doing an exceptional job.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1567643176844021760
> ...



Was that a RCMP helo ?


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Sep 2022)

Fishbone Jones said:


> News said self inflicted. He did one thing right. Saved us a lot of time, trouble and money. I really don't  care why it happened. No excuse is good enough. The best is to grieve the loss, support the victims and then never, ever mention that animal again.



I can’t really say I disagree with this at all.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Sep 2022)

Bruce Monkhouse said:


> He'd be up against the vehicle as long as he could stand.....didn't mean he wasn't already wounded.



Not to compare directly, but the POS in NS in April 2020 was cuffed after he took 9 rounds and was down.   It’s SOP, going off what a buddy of mine who is ERT says.  Wounded animals fight hard.


----------



## Booter (8 Sep 2022)

Eye In The Sky said:


> Not to compare directly, but the POS in NS in April 2020 was cuffed after he took 9 rounds and was down.   It’s SOP, going off what a buddy of mine who is ERT says.  Wounded animals fight hard.


Yes. It’s the way it’s done

There was an RCMP helo on station


----------



## lenaitch (8 Sep 2022)

Maybe popped a couple of rocks when he realized the end was neigh.


----------



## Navy_Pete (8 Sep 2022)

This has to be devastating for the community; they are a small reserve of a little under 1900 people living there, and it's not like their lives were easy to start with. What a mess.


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Sep 2022)

lenaitch said:


> Maybe popped a couple of rocks when he realized the end was neigh.


The local paper said he overdosed. On what I don’t know.

I am of two minds over this. One says good the POS is dead. 

The other mind actually wanted to see him stand trial before a judge.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (8 Sep 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> The local paper said he overdosed. On what I don’t know.
> 
> I am of two minds over this. One says good the POS is dead.
> 
> The other mind actually wanted to see him stand trial before a judge.



I'm cool with him being dead and we never speak his name or see his face ever again.

Here's to the healing of those affected.


----------



## Eye In The Sky (8 Sep 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> The other mind actually wanted to see him stand trial before a judge.



If we had a justice system…I might agree.


----------



## OldSolduer (8 Sep 2022)

Eye In The Sky said:


> If we had a justice system…I might agree.


I think the parole board has a lot to answer for. He’s not the first one to be paroled only to reoffend in a major way.


----------



## Halifax Tar (8 Sep 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> I think the parole board has a lot to answer for. He’s not the first one to be paroled only to reoffend in a major way.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (8 Sep 2022)

They don't answer to anybody.....they are the top rung of pork barreling .
No experience in anything required, and here's an outrageous amount of money to get inmates out of jail because it's cheaper.

I remember sitting in on some one day way back in the 90's, and being so disgusted I never went back.


----------



## Furniture (8 Sep 2022)

Bruce Monkhouse said:


> They don't answer to anybody.....they are the top rung of pork barreling .
> No experience in anything required, and here's an outrageous amount of money to get inmates out of jail because it's cheaper.
> 
> I remember sitting in on some one day way back in the 90's, and being so disgusted I never went back.


They also don't tend to live in the communities they are releasing these "medium to high risk" offenders into. 

It's pretty easy to rationalize letting someone with a 50-60% chance to reoffend out when you know that you and your family are unlikely to be at risk.


----------



## Booter (8 Sep 2022)

Bruce Monkhouse said:


> They don't answer to anybody.....they are the top rung of pork barreling .
> No experience in anything required, and here's an outrageous amount of money to get inmates out of jail because it's cheaper.
> 
> I remember sitting in on some one day way back in the 90's, and being so disgusted I never went back.


Political will to take it on is zero. It’ll be hung on the police

Something like “ police needed to use more resources to locate them after the parole breach” 

Even though it’s a nonsense idea. It’ll work in the news


----------



## Weinie (9 Sep 2022)

Bruce Monkhouse said:


> They don't answer to anybody.....they are the top rung of pork barreling .
> No experience in anything required, and here's an outrageous amount of money to get inmates out of jail because it's cheaper.
> 
> I remember sitting in on some one day way back in the 90's, and being so disgusted I never went back.


I went to Millhaven in the 90's as part of a CAF recce. While I was outside having a smoke, there were three NPB folks also outside having a smoke. They were unanimous in their opinion that they needed to do more to get the "wretched souls" in Millhaven back into society.  Like you Bruce, I was like, FFS, do you even have a clue what you are proposing. These are bad, bad people.


----------



## medicineman (10 Sep 2022)

Weinie said:


> I went to Millhaven in the 90's as part of a CAF recce. While I was outside having a smoke, there were three NPB folks also outside having a smoke. They were unanimous in their opinion that they needed to do more to get the "wretched souls" in Millhaven back into society.  Like you Bruce, I was like, FFS, do you even have a clue what you are proposing. These are bad, bad people.


A colleague of mine with St John Ambulance in Kingston was a guard at Millhaven for many years - not nice people there.  He said his first week there they shot someone who got over the warning wire - no questions asked, no warnings given, just bang.  Flash forward to the 90's, riots going on there, they'd just go to work, crowd up, post some CS grenades, switch the guards out, top up the gas a few times in the shift, then post a pile more canisters to change out everyone again.


----------



## Kilted (10 Sep 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> I think the parole board has a lot to answer for. He’s not the first one to be paroled only to reoffend in a major way.


I think that it is the wider system that we need to take a look at.


----------



## Weinie (10 Sep 2022)

medicineman said:


> A colleague of mine with St John Ambulance in Kingston was a guard at Millhaven for many years - not nice people there.  *He said his first week there they shot someone who got over the warning wire - no questions asked, no warnings given, just bang.*  Flash forward to the 90's, riots going on there, they'd just go to work, crowd up, post some CS grenades, switch the guards out, top up the gas a few times in the shift, then post a pile more canisters to change out everyone again.


The baddest of the bad were sent there. They had three rows of fencing. SOP was anyone who tried to get over the fences was shot, carte blanche. I had nothing but admiration for that policy.


----------



## Booter (10 Sep 2022)

Mid 2000s anything medium and up was shoot if they crossed the fence. No warning shots, no hails.

I’m not sure what it would be now- my knowledge drops off around 2005-2006


----------



## KevinB (11 Sep 2022)

Booter said:


> Mid 2000s anything medium and up was shoot if they crossed the fence. No warning shots, no hails.
> 
> I’m not sure what it would be now- my knowledge drops off around 2005-2006


Write a passive aggressive note?


----------



## Booter (11 Sep 2022)

KevinB said:


> Write a passive aggressive note?


I imagine it’s call
A university so they can explain to me how I should shoot my self because I am part of a system that is responsible for the offenders necessity to offend.


----------



## OldSolduer (12 Sep 2022)

KevinB said:


> Write a passive aggressive note?


A strongly worded note I would think


----------



## medicineman (12 Sep 2022)

OldSolduer said:


> A strongly worded note I would think


"STOP, or I'll say STOP again...Wait, have to unfold my ROE pamphlet...Oh, right STOP or I'll be forced to place a loaded magazine into my weapon and empahtically say STOP again"...Oh sorry, UN Flashback.


----------



## daftandbarmy (12 Sep 2022)

medicineman said:


> "STOP, or I'll say STOP again...Wait, have to unfold my ROE pamphlet...Oh, right STOP or I'll be forced to place a loaded magazine into my weapon and empahtically say STOP again"...Oh sorry, UN Flashback.



Or just drop 'im, like this lad did:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569323294716829700


----------



## medicineman (12 Sep 2022)

daftandbarmy said:


> Or just drop 'im, like this lad did:
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1569323294716829700


I saw the video from the other side of the procession - he got pushed, then thumped out.


----------



## Eaglelord17 (12 Sep 2022)

Saw a video of a scottish chip shop owner getting ran out of town after posting a video of her celebrating with champagne for the Queen’s death. Even if you don’t agree with the Monarchy it is never a smart idea to show up and mock others for their beliefs, especially when they are emotional (such as a funeral). Even more so when your trying to sell a product.


----------



## Kat Stevens (12 Sep 2022)

Eaglelord17 said:


> Saw a video of a scottish chip shop owner getting ran out of town after posting a video of her celebrating with champagne for the Queen’s death. Even if you don’t agree with the Monarchy it is never a smart idea to show up and mock others for their beliefs, especially when they are emotional (such as a funeral). Even more so when your trying to sell a product.


Funny old thing, freedom of expression, innit?


----------



## Good2Golf (12 Sep 2022)

Kat Stevens said:


> Funny old thing, freedom of expression, innit?


Which is all good, but people need to also be willing to accept the consequences of others deciding to no longer support one’s business… 😉


----------



## Furniture (12 Sep 2022)

Eaglelord17 said:


> Saw a video of a scottish chip shop owner getting ran out of town after posting a video of her celebrating with champagne for the Queen’s death. Even if you don’t agree with the Monarchy it is never a smart idea to show up and mock others for their beliefs, especially when they are emotional (such as a funeral). Even more so when your trying to sell a product.


I imagine she thought her 15 seconds of fame would go differently...


----------



## Kat Stevens (12 Sep 2022)

Good2Golf said:


> Which is all good, but people need to also be willing to accept the consequences of others deciding to no longer support one’s business… 😉


That's kinda where I was headed...


----------

